# calms forte for kids



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

Has anyone used calms forte for kids? If so did it help your child get an good nights sleep and wake up rested. The company says there are no side effects, have you found this to be true? Also if you used it how long did you use it for as it said that it is a temperary sleep aid. I just saw the ad in mothering and am curious about it...


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Good stuff! Try it. It's non-addictive, too. Also, instead of Melatonin, which will eventually cause your brain not to make enough of it's own, the Calms isn't like that. Helps you relax, come down from any stress or excitement, and we like it.

We've been using it off and on (an as-needed basis) since ds was about 1 yr old. He's now 7.


----------



## VeganMamaRed (Jun 7, 2007)

We started using it when my older child was having night terrors around 3ish. I can't say if it worked or not because the night terrors were so sporadic to begin with. They are helping me out now, though, in a placebo sort of way. My daughter who is now 4 1/2 had a bad nightmare (about Oscar the Grouch of all things) a week or two ago and was scared to go to sleep at night. I happened to spy the calms on the shelf and had her read the bottle, which mentioned sleeping better, and told her that it would help with her nightmares. Now she happily goes right to bed after getting her dream tablets. I certainly think it can't hurt, it's non-addicting and has no side effects that they report or that I have observed. It's worth a try.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

VeganMamaRed,
Is this a brand name / proprietary blend or is this the name of an herb? Where did you get it? Do you use it every night? If not, how do you decide when to give it? If so, do you have a game plan on when to stop using it?

My 34 month old DD1 takes upwards of one to two hours to fall asleep. Rarely does it take less than 45 minutes for her to fall asleep. Sometimes she fusses or even screams on an off for up to 20 minutes. Occasionally (but less than she used to) she wakes up with the toddler night terrors. The night terrors don't seem to correlate with the amount of resistance in going to bed / sleep, so I'm not sure that would be the best guide as to whether to use anything in an effort to avoid the night terrrors.

Thanks for any input,
~Cath


----------



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathMac* 
VeganMamaRed,
Is this a brand name / proprietary blend or is this the name of an herb? Where did you get it?

Ours is made by Hyland's. I found it at Walgreen's. but I've also seen it at Wild Oats and our local health food store.


----------



## Barbee (Nov 27, 2004)

my personal experience is not common. it seems to have the opposite affect on my ds. i don't know why, but it makes him wired. i thought it was a flook, but after the third time trying it, i gave the bottle to a friend. for him, magnesium seems to help more.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I think it really depends on WHY they are not sleeping. My eldest didn't sleep for the first, oh......3 years maybe.....of his life. We bought it and tried it for him. No help at all. His sleep issues were food related so the Calms Forte didn't work. Now (he is 6 BTW) if he has a very exciting/over-stimulating day I give him one and he sleeps great. But I only use it occasionally and only for those days when he can't wind down on his own.

Ds2 has always been a sleeper. Again, on those crazy exciting/stressful days I have given him one, but generally that is only because everyone else gets one and so what the heck, why not him too. He doesn't wake up at all those nights when on other nights he may join dh and I in the middle of the night, but that could be coincidence.

Dd has the opposite effect. I have given it to her on nights when she falls asleep for a late power nap and gets overtired and she get even more wound up. I haven't figured out something that will work, but I imagine there is a remedy that might work for her better.

Dh gets anxiety over exams and such, Calms Forte doesn't work for him but Rescue Remedy does wonders. Rescue Remedy does nothing for my sleep disturbances, but the Calms does amazing things.

Totally worth trying


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

I love that stuff.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbee* 
my personal experience is not common. it seems to have the opposite affect on my ds. i don't know why, but it makes him wired. i thought it was a flook, but after the third time trying it, i gave the bottle to a friend. for him, magnesium seems to help more.

It might be his 'type'. In homeopathy there are 'types' of people, so prescribing homeopathic remedy to someone works better if you know his type.

Dawn


----------



## VeganMamaRed (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry, cathmac, didn't see this question till now! Ours is by Hylands and I got it at Walgreens. It says they can have it many times a day, no problems. I just give it to her before bed more as a placebo to her than anything. If she didn't ask I probably wouldn't offer them.


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

ooh i have a funny about it:

on our first night of vacation dd was kind of wired when we finally got there. we had been in the car for like 9 hours. well i put the kids in the tub to calm them down and i took 2. olivia who is 7 asked for one to help her sleep. so i gave her one. a few minutes later she said "mama tomorrow i want to take a nerve pill and get in the hot tub"








:

thats not what we did the next day btw


----------



## pdxmomazon (Oct 13, 2005)

I use the grown-up version occasionally for me, but not for our daughter; and our daughter sees our homeopath more often than her pediatrician. One thing that is so cool about kids is that they responsd so well to homeopthay- often times a single remedy can work just as well/better than a compound. For example, instead of using homeopathic teething tablets that you find in the store, our homeopath prescribed Belladonna. I guess my point is that if you are able, take your kid to a homeopath. We got a constitutional remedy for her that works wonders- homeopthay _can_ treat symptoms, but especially for kids it is so powerful that it's worth exploring what it can do for them when used systemically!

wow, did that make sense?









ps- when we recently went on a plane trip I asked our homeopathic doctor if we could used calms forte for kids to help her keep calm on the plane. because our daughter uses a constitutional remedy our doc rec. that we use benadryl as it wouldn't interfere with her constitutional! never saw that one coming!


----------



## HaleyMom (Apr 29, 2007)

I always pack Calms Forte when traveling. The three times DS (at age 18 mos) had night terrors were when we were far away from home. I really think it helped him.

If he's wired at bedtime or has had a crazy day, I'll give him his "homies" before bed.


----------



## Alohamelly (Jul 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbee* 
my personal experience is not common. it seems to have the opposite affect on my ds. i don't know why, but it makes him wired. i thought it was a flook, but after the third time trying it, i gave the bottle to a friend. for him, magnesium seems to help more.

Same here. My DD gets so hyper after taking it and will not go to sleep.

I've had better luck with Rescue Remedy's sleep aid.


----------



## grandmomcarol (Feb 6, 2014)

*IF YOU ARE CONSIDERING GIVING YOUR BABY CALMS FORTE FOR KIDS, PLEASE RESEARCH 'ACONITUM' BEFORE DOING SO, THIS IS KNOWN AS A POISONOUS PLANT, AND NO MATTER HOW THEY DANCE AROUND THE REASONING FOR INCLUDING THIS AS A NATURAL PRODUCT.. IT IS STILL A POISON!!! *

*I AM ANGRY THAT MY DAUGHTER THOUGHT IT WAS ALL NATURAL.. AND HAS BEEN GIVING THIS TO MY GRAND DAUGHTER, WHO HAS SENSORY PROCESSING DISORDER, AND ALTHOUGH IT DOES CALM HER DOWN.. AT WHAT COST!!! WHY OH WHY.. DO COMPANIES DO THESE THINGS. OF COURSE, AS SOON AS SHE LEARNED THIS, SHE STOPPED GIVING IT TO HER!! *

*ALWAYS DO YOUR HOMEWORK, AND DO NOT TRUST THAT JUST BECAUSE IT SAYS NATURAL, IT IS SAFE.*


----------



## cyberaly (Jun 3, 2014)

*GRANDMOMCAROL is a bit hysterical*

Just wanted to reply to "Grandmomcarol" who is going around to every page about Calms Forte and posting this. Can you please show us where you find the ingredient list that includes Aconitum? I cannot find it listed as an ingredient anywhere.

Here is what a 3rd party website says are the ingredients:
Active Ingredients: Passiflora (Passion Flower) 1X triple strength HPUS, Avena Sativa (Oat) 1X double strength HPUS, Humulus Lupulus (Hops) 1X double strength HPUS, Chamomilla (Chamomile) 2X HPUS, Calcarea Phosphorica (Calcium Phosphate) 3X HPUS, Ferrum Phosphorica (Iron Phosphate) 3X HPUS, Kali Phosphoricum (Potassium Phosphate) 3X HPUS, Natrum Phosphoricum (Sodium Phosphate) 3X HPUS, Magnesia Phosphoricum (Magnesium Phosphate) 3X HPUS.

Inactive Ingredients: Lactose, N.F., Calcium Sulfate, Starch (Corn and Tapiocal), Magnesium Stearate.

While it is a good idea to do one's homework, shouting (which is what ALL CAPS MEANS, by the way) unsubstantiated negative claims is not a good idea.


----------

